# Wood Decking in Type IIB Construction



## KC101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pre-engineered Metal Building

Steel Studs (Load & Non Load Bearing)

Steel Joist

Is wood decking allowed for Type IIB construction?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 5, 2013)

1406.3 Balconies and similar projections.

Balconies and similar projections of combustible construction other than fire-retardant-treated wood shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Table 601 for floor construction or shall be of Type IV construction in accordance with Section 602.4. The aggregate length shall not exceed 50 percent of the buildings perimeter on each floor.

Exceptions:

1. On buildings of Type I and II construction, three stories or less above grade plane , fire-retardant-treated wood shall be permitted for balconies, porches, decks and exterior stairways not used as required exits.

Can the building be classified as a Type V based on size and occupancy? Would make things easier.


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2013)

You can use it as a floor finish.....as long as there is a noncumbustible structure under it...(steel decking....)...Otherwise very limited as MT indicated...


----------



## north star (Mar 6, 2013)

*$ ~ $*

KC101,

*1st,* ...Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 

*2nd,* ...Can you please provide some more information on your

application [ i.e. - what codes are you using, ...where will the

wood decking be installed ? ]........Thanks!

*$ ~ $*


----------



## KC101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks North Star.

IBC 2006.

This building is a mixed occupancy. B, F-2 & S-2.

The decking would be used above for a 2nd floor above offices that are accessory to the S-2 occupancy.

This area (1,600 s.f.) would be used to access to a Mechanical Equipment Room and some misc. storage.


----------



## KC101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks mtlogcabin.

I'm using Type IIB because I need the allowable building area that it provides.

My office area (B) is 5,600 s.f., Storage (S-2) is 24,500 s.f. & Industrial (F-2) is 12,500 s.f.

My plan is to separate the B from S-2 w/ a 2-hour fire barrier, allowing for no required separation between the (S-2) & (F-2).


----------



## KC101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks steveray.

Wood decking above metal decking may be the way to go.


----------



## rleibowitz (Mar 6, 2013)

2009 IBC chapter 6 Table 601 (Floor construction and secondary members) Type IIB O hour rating...yes it APPEARS you can use wood decking. see section 202 for definition of secondary members.


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2013)

No "rating" required....but it still needs to be noncombustible.....See 603 for combustibles allowed in Type I and II



			
				rleibowitz said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC chapter 6 Table 601 (Floor construction and secondary members) Type IIB O hour rating...yes it APPEARS you can use wood decking. see section 202 for definition of secondary members.


----------

